# Swiss Chalet Motel - Revelstoke



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Has anyone stayed here? What did you think of it? There's 4 of us heading to Revelstoke in February, so we got the 2 queen beds with the kitchenette for $229 each. If anyone knows of a better place with a kitchenette or kitchen for not too much more money (under $290 each) let me know. Thanks


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

FAMILY HAPPENS AT SWISS CHALET

lolcaps

have you looked into the regular motels in revelstoke? it's not like it's an hour away.

isn't there a sandman out there


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Here are some more hotels in Revelstoke that I am familiar with. Not sure which offer kitchenettes, but most are in the $70-$100 range for a 2-queen bed standard room.
Quite a few offer stay-n-ride packages, where you get a lift ticket to RMR included with your stay to make it a bit cheaper than buying separately. 
The Regent Inn - Historic Elegance & Luxury <-- decent bar downstairs (partied here)
Days Inn & Suites - Revelstoke BC <-- hot tub on roof (stayed here, it was cool)
Welcome to Revelstoke Super 8 Motel!
Powder Springs (stayed here, was fine, low cost)
The Hillcrest Hotel - a Coast Resort - Revelstoke BC Canada
Inn on the River - Riverside Revelstoke Accommodations - Revelstoke Mountain Resort Ski Accommodation
Monashee Lodge, Revelstoke BC
Revelstoke Motel
Sandman Hotels - Inns - Suites - Revelstoke, British Columbia
----
I hope by $290 each you mean per night, not per person lol Should be able to find a cheaper deal, call around.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i mean per person for the week. I checked pretty well all of the places you listed and nothing really sucked us in, and what did didn't have a kitchen


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

So that's roughly $1100 total for the week, which is reasonable.
Another option.. check out the local classifieds (links below), sometimes there are postings for vacation rentals (cabins) you can rent on a monthly or weekly basis. I've seen some for $600-$1000/month... sure it's a month, but you save a bit of money still. However there doesn't seem to be any listed at the moment.

Local Newspaper: Rental listings on Revelstoke Times Review : local classifieds, buy and sell locally, cars, furniture, pets, real estate, merchandise and more.
Other links:
Craigslist & Kiji (search the towns of Vernon, Kamloops, Kelowna for "revelstoke")


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome, thanks. I'll check that out


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

by week do you mean 5 days, 7 nights, what?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, 7 nights, and then hopefully board 5 or 6 days depending how the legs are feeling and the conditions


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

/\ we rode 4 days at revy last year, legs were murdered (5 would have been a push, but hard to say no to. 6 days would have equated to a mistake in the glades for sure)


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

m_jel said:


> yea, 7 nights, and then hopefully board 5 or 6 days depending how the legs are feeling and the conditions


so $130 per night

not bad

although that place looks dinky as fuck


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

meh, whatever. We stayed at the Raging Elk in Fernie last year. That was tiny, but it did have a common room to hang out in. You can hang out in the breakfast/lounge area here too, so I guess it works out to be about the same


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Really though what more do you need? You're going to be exhausted from riding that tall mountain all day (all day might be a stretch). Just somewhere to lay your head.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea exactly, and it comes with a kitchenette to make a bunch of our own food to save some money from eating out all week, so that's a plus.

We just booked the room for the week at Swiss Chalet, so I'm pretty stoked on that. Are there any suggestions to which restaurants have some good food and which bars are good and close to Swiss chalet??


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

if you're down with Sushi treat yourselves one night at the sushi place in town (i forget the name), awesome food and killer Sake!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

*All inclusive*

Hey guys, I have looked high and low for a good deal. I found this place, Skiing & Boarding & More (Glacier House Resort) The ski and stay packages probably would not be too much more expensive than a motel I think. Especially considering the price of the lift passes alone. It looks pretty sweet, with an indoor pool and hot tub. You get free breaky and a three course dinner and drink every day as well as a lift pass per day. Myself and 7 others are going that wrought.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

kobracom77 said:


> Hey guys, I have looked high and low for a good deal. I found this place, Skiing & Boarding & More (Glacier House Resort) The ski and stay packages probably would not be too much more expensive than a motel I think. Especially considering the price of the lift passes alone. It looks pretty sweet, with an indoor pool and hot tub. You get free breaky and a three course dinner and drink every day as well as a lift pass per day. Myself and 7 others are going that wrought.


That place looks pimpin. I was up there a few days ago applying for a job... it's fairly newly built, timber frame. It's 5-6 km north of town, out by some snowmobile trails and heli ski operatation. Tones of snow. Looks cool, old school snowmobiles and snowcats scattered around the property. If you can score it for not much more than other hotels then definitely do it, it's wayyyyy nicer!


----------

